# Cutting down 9 1/8 inch frames for queen rearing



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

I think you are referring to a frame cut 2 right in the middle and bars are 19 inches long so divide in half you will need to use end bars on it.
I just make mine using 3/4 material you don't need fancy end bars. the side bar fits across the hive body you need to recess it 3/4 so top bars sit on frame rest.
Don


----------



## canoemaker (Feb 19, 2011)

I use 1/2 length medium frames for queen mating nucs. I cut the top bars to what is slightly less than half length, then machine the raw ends to match the original end using my table saw. I also have to cut the bottom bars, but the end bars work right out of the box. For every top bar I plan to cut I order two extra end bars. I'm getting ready to cut 1,400 in a couple of weeks.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

If you cut the ears off the topbar the frame should lay flat inside the extra box you add on top. I would use another empty frame with the ears removed to lay under that frame. It would hold the frame above the topbars in the hive.
Read about it, buy haven't tried it.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

I have been making these mini mating nuc frames for the last few days. Using the select full size frames and cutting them down. I don't like using the table saw for small things like this and used my router table with a 3/4" and 3/8" bit to reshape the cut end to accomodate the side bar. Here are a few photos. I wish I had a video of this, it is easier shown than described.










I also made a frame with wire to hold candy or patties in each section of the mating nucs









Here's a slideshow of two styles of mating nucs. Both are prototypes and have a few things I will change next time around. But you may get some ideas. I won't make any more until I get my box joint jig set up. 

Quad nuc is made out a Beemax deep body and it had some modifications needed to fit frames of any kind. When get this quad done I will post the details:
http://s425.photobucket.com/albums/...w&current=6faef8fd.pbw&mediafilter=slideshows










Hope this helps


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

One additional note. You can call Mann Lake and order select frame parts separately. In about an hour, I can save about $60.00 by cutting down 100 top and bottom bars and remilling the ends.
Put a clamp on your chop saw to make exact, consistant and quick cuts @ 9 1/8".
Easy to make custom sized too if you have boxes that are unusual.


----------



## wheeler88 (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks like you do good work Lauri, I see some good ideas there..........


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

What is the angle foundation for?


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

I saw that done somewhere on the internet. Reason being if I remember right, the small amount of bees in the mini mating nuc have better communication and won't get trapped on one side of a large piece of foundation. Installed offset they can easily travel around the new frames until they get established.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Here is a deep mini frame with just bamboo skewers for comb support.
The BeeMax hive is a deep body mini nic. 
Last year I noticed on the galvanized wire I was putting in my frames said' wash hands after using, can cause cancer' 
I don't want that in my honey or in the bees so I thought I'd so something different. These are food grade skewers. I just touched the hole on the side bar with a small drill bit to clean it up and the skewer slid right in. Drop of glue on one end and nip off the excess. Instant comb support for when it is fresh and tender. I saw a russian video somewhere they were putting dowels in their large frames. Looked like a good idea and was easy to do.


----------

